# Anyone up for a good laugh?



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I came across this today while doing little research on raw diet. What an absolute load of crap (can I say that here?).

Cautions Against Raw Food Diets

Any animal would end up in bad shape if they were fed just meat and vegetables? no mention of organs or variety in meats. Why were cats even fed the vegetables? how were those vegetables processed? were they pulverizes in order for the animals to receive any type of nutrients from them? 

I never liked azmiras products, but now I have another reason to never recommend it to anyone. I feel like this "study" is just an attempt for her to promote her products. What a sham.

I'm so annoyed by this, I posted on their facebook page, feel free to chime in even if they end up deleting my post. 
http://www.facebook.com/AzmiraHAC?sk=wall


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh I'm so sorry I looked at that. Now I am just highly irritated. How can she claim evolution has made dogs unable to digest raw food?

What a crock!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

A wild wolf is genetically little more distant from the domesticated dog than a wild mustang is to a quarter horse. (That wolf and dog can be hybridized, while a fox and dog cannot, points to the genetic and ancestral affinities of wolf and dog.)...."In actuality, a poodle, like any purebred dog, already has innumerable wolf genes since they share a close common ancestry." Dr. Michael W. Fox, D.V.M., Ph.D., D.Sc., Vice President, Bioethics, Humane Society of the United States. Affidavit.

End of story. If they have evolved too far to not eat the same as a grey wolf, they would not be able to breed with one...

I'm curious exactly what they fed, like hamburger 75%, and some veggies. lol


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Sort of off topic, but I recently found out the wolf sanctuary that is in my area feeds the wolves kibble...um, how messed up is that?


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

This literally reads like a storybook. Pure fantasy tripe (no offense to the real stuff, tripe). 

It just smacks of: 'Let's create an imaginary concept (domesticated dogs' digestion is too "weak" to properly digest and assimilate raw meat and bones); insert the "evil" BARF/raw food diet... follow with the "hero" .."higher quality, east-to-digest commercial diets" and formulate a story of fiction.'

Oh. And I especially love this nugget of wisdom:
"All animals were given fifteen minutes of exercise and fresh air daily to aid in detoxification and nutrient utilization."
Really? Fifteen minutes? That's about enough time for the poor animals to step out, stretch their legs a little... and turn around to go back inside.

I really hope this silly article is not taken seriously..


----------



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

shellbell said:


> Sort of off topic, but I recently found out the wolf sanctuary that is in my area feeds the wolves kibble...um, how messed up is that?


The zoo I interned at in college also fed kibble  Pro Plan to be exact... They did supplement with rats and chicks 3x a week, but the bulk of the diet was Pro Plan with canned food mixed in. So sad...


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Zoo's feeding kibble is sick... when there are so many resources available... i mean, next year were getting a few more freezers so that we can get 2k lbs of meat from the venison processor we go to. and he'd still be throwing away 13k+ lbs that could be picked up and fed. it's really sick.


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

Gosh a few more generatiions of kibble fed wolves, and they won't be able to digest raw anymore!

/sarcasm


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Tobi said:


> Zoo's feeding kibble is sick... when there are so many resources available... i mean, next year were getting a few more freezers so that we can get 2k lbs of meat from the venison processor we go to. and he'd still be throwing away 13k+ lbs that could be picked up and fed. it's really sick.


Yeah, someone I know who has given me meat from the deer processor she goes to tried to see if the wolf sanctuary here could use any of it. That is when they told her they feed kibble....


----------



## DaneLover228 (Nov 29, 2011)

Tobi said:


> Zoo's feeding kibble is sick... when there are so many resources available... i mean, next year were getting a few more freezers so that we can get 2k lbs of meat from the venison processor we go to. and he'd still be throwing away 13k+ lbs that could be picked up and fed. it's really sick.



I agree that it's ridiculous for a zoo to feed kibble. Off topic, but what venison supplier do you use? Hickory is a little far, but for a ton of meat I'd make the drive!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

DaneLover228 said:


> I agree that it's ridiculous for a zoo to feed kibble. Off topic, but what venison supplier do you use? Hickory is a little far, but for a ton of meat I'd make the drive!


Maiden NC, it's about a 40 min drive from us... BUT 5$ for a 5gallon bucket (usually adds up to about 55lbs) of all meat scrap... and it's rediculously good meat, any 5 gal bucket full of whatever you want... if you want entire carcases.. take em, if you want ribs, he'll cut em off, if you want backbones take em... the scrap is crazy nice, we got a full bucket full of hearts, and livers as well... simply amazing.. he does hundreds of deer per season, and most goes to waste.

he's going to have one last go until a week into Jan he might have some still... pm me if you want the information i can give him a buzz tomorrow and see if he will have some stuff. you'll have to supply your own buckets which would make it essentially 2 trips for you but, imo it's well worth it. but you're about 5 hrs away.. shame  i'd love for all that meat to not go to waste every year.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I read that and posted on facebook also. Seems like they are promoting their own dry kibble, hmmm, isn't that what the vets do promote kibble for kick backs or free food????:tape:


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Mondo said:


> Gosh a few more generatiions of kibble fed wolves, and they won't be able to digest raw anymore!
> 
> /sarcasm


Uh-Oh- Yellowstone get ready. Break out the humane traps and start calling zoos! What a crazy thaught!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Oh. And I especially love this nugget of wisdom:
> "All animals were given fifteen minutes of exercise and fresh air daily to aid in detoxification and nutrient utilization."
> Really? Fifteen minutes? That's about enough time for the poor animals to step out, stretch their legs a little... and turn around to go back inside.
> 
> I really hope this silly article is not taken seriously..


Yeah thats like a pee break for my dogs. They would literally explode with frustrated energy if they were given that little exercise. IMO that is stepping over the line into cruelty.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Wolf Park here in Indiana feeds raw meat.

This is what they feed the wolves:



> Road killed whitetail deer; donated freezer meat; stillborn calves from local farms; and, yes, sometimes they get the same treats your dog does! Wolves will try to eat just about anything, including cupcakes, ice cream, cheese, watermelon, and zucchini. We like to give our wolves treats, but we don't give them too many -- we don't want them to get fat.


Wolf Park Frequently Asked Questions - General Questions


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

a wolf sancturay here in austria also feeds their wolves raw meat plus a bit of kibble as treats since they also do some training with their wolves.

And 2 days ago we were at a zoo and one of the wolves there was running around with a bis piece of meat in his mouth


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Our zoo up here feeds kibble as well... even to the bears.


This whole article is ridiculous. Maybe if they did a proper study with a real raw diet they would sing a different tune... Probably not but it'll never be done anyways...


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Wolf center up here feeds mostly roadkill, I found this great gallery of them eating, I'm tempted to buy some of the prints, some nice shots. 
Wolves Feeding at Night-Part Three Photo Gallery by Gerry Sibell at pbase.com


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

Note the clean wolf teeth as seen here:


----------



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

When will society learn that raw food is dog food and that kibble food is human processed and manufactured food not "dog food" as there is no such thing only food ! It's so fustrating that people have been brain washed into actully believing that raw feeders are the wired ones. I know this is a but off topic but my dog recently decided to become a diva and think that I should put out a mass variety of food for her Lolz and I was telling my grandmother go is also a Pom owner ( btw all her are atleast 15 lbs!! Not good at all!) and she actully said "well not all dogs can eat that, and you do know she is a Pom right? She may not be able to handle her food) I was really annoyed by this as my dog is healthy and just being a diva while hers are so unhealthy and over weight, I'm sure it's her dogs that can't handle there food. Very sad to see.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Halliebrooks said:


> When will society learn that raw food is dog food and that kibble food is human processed and manufactured food not "dog food" as there is no such thing only food ! It's so fustrating that people have been brain washed into actully believing that raw feeders are the wired ones. I know this is a but off topic but my dog recently decided to become a diva and think that I should put out a mass variety of food for her Lolz and I was telling my grandmother go is also a Pom owner ( btw all her are atleast 15 lbs!! Not good at all!) and she actully said "well not all dogs can eat that, and you do know she is a Pom right? She may not be able to handle her food) I was really annoyed by this as my dog is healthy and just being a diva while hers are so unhealthy and over weight, I'm sure it's her dogs that can't handle there food. Very sad to see.


My friend has the fattest Pom I have ever seen. When her dog walks, from the rear her legs look like they are about a foot apart. She gets more food a day than Snorkels gets in four days and most of it is in the form of fast food - cheeseburgers, french fries etc.

And my friend won't take her for a walk because she doesn't want her black coat to get dusty! Grrrr.


----------



## doggoblin (Jun 6, 2011)

Halliebrooks said:


> When will society learn that raw food is dog food and that kibble food is human processed and manufactured food not "dog food" as there is no such thing only food ! It's so fustrating that people have been brain washed into actully believing that raw feeders are the wired ones.


Isn't that when nobody gets money for peddling "dreams" ? All the time money is to made you'll get sites like the one mentioned and people believing nonsense. After all advertisments can't tell lies can they


----------

